# Grand Annual Communication - Preregistration



## News Feeder (Sep 21, 2010)

*Download 2010 Grand Annual Communication
Pre-registration Form*



Because of the number of pre-registered Members who do not come to Grand Lodge and the 100s of packets that have to be destroyed each year, there is now a $10 fee for each pre-registration. Forms without the $10.00 pre-registration fee will not be processed, and the Member will have to go through the regular &ldquo;walk-in&rdquo; registration upon arriving at Grand Lodge.

read more



More...


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 22, 2010)

It should be, the brothers that register and are a no show, cost us all.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Sep 22, 2010)

I vote NO on resolutions
1, 2, 4, 10, 11, 15, 17


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 23, 2010)

Vote yes on #1... ! will help masonary in Texas a bunch.. !


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 23, 2010)

My Lodge will be voting NO on #1.  It will not help masonary, just help membership numbers.  If #1 passes, where does it stop?  3 degrees in 3 days?  3 degrees in 1 day without having to turn in any work?  

We've had a number of EA's on here, and they all seem to disagree with #1.  The ones that want to be Masons will work for it, and it'll mean something to them having worked for it.


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 27, 2010)

This WILL help some EA's ... ! If instructors want they can still teach the second and third sections.. ! but they just don't have to turn it in...? just don't understand this attitude that more memory work makes a better mason...?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Sep 27, 2010)

Making things easier does not necessarily means it helps.  For by the logic of less will help, we can help our kids in school by only teaching them multiplication tables up to 10 or 5, or better yet, we can do away with teaching multiplication all together.

The 2nd and 3rd sections give new Masons valuable information.  Yes, it's already been explained to them, but be honest the night we explain it to them, they have already been quite overwelmed.  The EA degree is their foundation.  So, are we really helping them by giving them a smaller foundation to build on?


----------



## MacFie (Sep 27, 2010)

"_The ones that want to be Masons will work for it, and it'll mean something to them having worked for it_."

Someone on another post said that having nearly double the entrance fee and degree fee proved dedication.  I might not have tons of money, and I joined not knowing what I was getting into or what to expect, but the memory work really does give a sense of accomplishment in between stages.

Also I found as an EA especially, it really helped me to pay attention to all the ceremonies inside the Lodge room.  Following along with the precedings while calling up my memory work was really a neat thing.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> The 2nd and 3rd sections give new Masons valuable information.



+1


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 1, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> Vote yes on #1... ! will help masonary in Texas a bunch.. !


 
Why and how would this help?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 1, 2010)

There are two parts in the 3 lectures, one of which is not mandatory and I have found that the largest part of the brothers say that they donâ€™t want to take the time to learn it.
This I believe will be the same if we drop the second and third parts.


----------

